# "Calabacín"



## Tomby

Há uns dias deram na RTP uma receita cozinha mas não entendi um dos ingredientes. Tratava-se do “calabacín” em espanhol. Busquei o equivalente deste termo em português num dicionário bilíngue mas não o encontrei. Adjunto uma fotografia para lhes ajudar na tradução desta palavra. 
Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Outsider

À primeira vista, parece-se com um pepino.
Veja se o encontra neste sítio.


----------



## lampiao

Também pode ser courgete (que não é o mesmo que pepino)


----------



## Tomby

Não Outsider. Exteriormente é muito semelhante ao pepino. Tem a casca mais fraca e não se come cru. Bastante usado para molhos. Normalmente se refoga com azeite com cebola picada, alho laminado, tomate, etc. Tambem para fazer omeletes, não sei...


----------



## Tomby

Suponho que deve ser "courgete" porque eu escrevi "corgetas" nos meus apontamentos. Mas esta nova palavra também não aparece nos dicionários! Se trata de um galicismo?


----------



## Lems

Calabacín é abobrinha, em português: veja aqui...

Lems
________________
A gente não faz amigos, reconhece-os.


----------



## angelina barbosa

Em Portugal chamamos-lhe "curgete". Que é obviamente derivado de "courgette", trata-se pois de um galicismo. "Abobrinha" penso ser o termo brasileiro. Em inglês é "zucchini" ou "courgette" também. 
Ah, quem não conhece devia provar: é uma delícia e combina muito bem com carnes, outros legumes, em tartes, ou só grelhadinha com um fio de azeite...


----------



## Vanda

Angelina, você se esqueceu de dizer no risoto também.... hummmmm.
Na minha região dizemos abobrinha italiana, e alguns mais esnobes ou de origem italiana dizem zucchini.


----------



## Outsider

angelina barbosa said:
			
		

> Em Portugal chamamos-lhe "curgete". Que é obviamente derivado de "courgette", trata-se pois de um galicismo.


Já viu que vergonha, Angelina? O termo brasileiro é mais português que o nosso...


----------



## angelina barbosa

É, tem razão. Mas podemos ver o caso de duas maneiras: demasiado gosto pelo "borrowing" de palavras estrangeiras por não prezar a nossa língua suficientemente... ou a nossa proverbial hospitalidade, acolhendo bem tudo o que é estrangeiro, incluindo palavras de outras línguas!


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola

Yo no hablo Portugués, pero en inglés se dice "Courgette", por si esto ayuda


----------



## ines

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Há uns dias deram na RTP uma receita cozinha mas não entendi um dos ingredientes. Tratava-se do “calabacín” em espanhol. Busquei o equivalente deste termo em português num dicionário bilíngue mas não o encontrei. Adjunto uma fotografia para lhes ajudar na tradução desta palavra.
> Obrigado desde já!



Hola, Tombatossals, lo que indica la fotografía es lo que en Argentina conocemos como "zucchini". Viene a ser como un zapallito de sabor más suave. De todos modos la intensidad de los sabores no es demasiado diferenciable entre ellos.
Lo que los hermanos brasileros llaman "Abobrinha" en Argentina la llamamos "calabaza", una especie de zapallo de cáscara amarilla, con forma de ¿"pera"? con el cuello algo girado. Se me ocurre pensar en el signo de interrogación de cierre, si lo colocamos cabeza abajo  (¡Dios mío, lo que podemos llegar a escribir tratando de que otra persona nos entienda!). Su sabor es más dulzón que el del zapallo redondo de cáscara verde.
Lamentablemente no recuerdo cómo llaman nuestros hermanos brasileros al "calabacín".
¿Hice mucho lío con la explicación? Puedo asegurar que mi intención fue tratar de explicar y no de confundir.


----------



## luquitoluna

No es un pepino! sólo parece. É uma "pequena abobora".

http://static.flickr.com/9/13484168_13d9785a8a_m.jpg

De acuerdo con "ines", en Argentina llamamos Zucchini a ese calabacín (diminutivo de calabaza=abobora) (para inés: ¿qué es esa "pera" con el cuello "girado"??!!!....ha! ha!). También he oído llamarlo "zapallo italiano" (aunque sea nativo de América). _Courgette en Francia es correcto._
Prá saber mais:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zucchini

Buen Provecho!!! Cómo será en portugués?


----------



## Tomby

luquitoluna said:
			
		

> ...Buen Provecho!!! Cómo será en portugués?


Pois não! Eu também gostava de saber como é que se diz em português esta frase.


----------



## Outsider

Temos "bom proveito", mas só se costuma usar à mesa, ou então com ironia.


----------



## Vanda

Como eu já havia dito anteriormente, chamamos, pelo menos na  minha região, zucchini de abobrinha italiana e a de casca amarela chamamos de abóbora - esta tem variações - abóbora japonesa, moranga, entre várias.


----------



## luquitoluna

Para resolver el misterio del Calabacín:

O *Calabacín* é uma *Abobrinha*

Escreva a palavra ABOBRINHA (ou calabacín) em "imagens" do "Google" e MAGIA!!!

Os buscadores sao os dicionários alternativos, nao esquecer!

Cliquear aquí:

http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=abobrinha&svnum=10&hl=es&lr=&start=0&sa=N

Buen Provecho tem o mismo uso que "Bon apetit". Podese ecutar antes, durante o ao fin da comida (ao menos na Argentina) mas tambem tem o uso literal "que você aproveite" (sin ironía!). Perdao pelos erros de Português.

Feliz carnaval a todos los brasileños!!!!!

Daniel Luna


----------

